# Picked up this morning, now properly shiny



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Picked up from dealer this morning, spent the afternoon with clay bar and Autoglym.

A lot better now.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Lovely* Colour* 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks Hoggy. It has a very subtle metal flake - very hard to catch in a picture.


----------



## Jockinthebox (Nov 22, 2014)

Congrats, that looks stunning


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Jockinthebox said:


> Congrats, that looks stunning


Thank you, sir :lol:


----------



## lord_of_the_rings (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi 
Looking good, lovely glossy shine.
What Autoglym products did you use on it

Ally


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Sorry Ally, only just caught up with this post.

Used Autoglym stuff:
Regular bodywork shampoo,
Clay bar (+ Detailing Spray),
HD Cleanser (a first for me),
HD Wax (also a first).

Brand new car gets the good stuff.


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Well done, nothing quite like that new car feeling :roll:


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

That paintwork looks phenomenal, very impressive finish.

Have you thought about running a red, & black colour scheme? I adore red cars with a black contrasting colour scheme.

Either way, car looks fantastic.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Looks great and even better it's a Roadster.

I use the same kit as you list. I couldnt believe how much difference the claying made. I reckon it was probably residue from the protective film that the garage had waxed over.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Yes - looked clean at dealers, but felt way worse than the 6-year old car I left them!

It's amazing what a small lump of clay will do to the finish


----------

